# Cost of Private Health Insurance



## Tamarindo (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone has moved to Spain with pre-existing,stable health conditions (not heart or cancer) and managed to get private health insurance for a year. Obviously I need this before I can pay into the convenio especial system. 

How much would I be looking at? I have read on this site that Spanish insurers are a better price than the British expat insurers, but which ones should I check with or there is some kind of broker it is better to deal with?

I don't really want to wait until I am 66 before I move but this is clearly a hurdle in terms of the residency card. Thanks for any help. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tamarindo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has moved to Spain with pre-existing,stable health conditions (not heart or cancer) and managed to get private health insurance for a year. Obviously I need this before I can pay into the convenio especial system.
> 
> How much would I be looking at? I have read on this site that Spanish insurers are a better price than the British expat insurers, but which ones should I check with or there is some kind of broker it is better to deal with?
> 
> I don't really want to wait until I am 66 before I move but this is clearly a hurdle in terms of the residency card. Thanks for any help. :fingerscrossed:


You'll probably get as many recommendations as there are companies. When we were looking for private healthcare we found a doctor we liked & asked which insurers they dealt with. Ended up with ASSSA. Nothing to complain about with them.

Take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

There's a section with comparison sites


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

ASSA are pretty ok, I had them for a few years and they do everything in English which is great if you are starting out. I now have Sanitas which I do prefer as they cover all of the hospitals in spain pretty much where as ASSSA have a much more limited offering where I now live.

Sanitas however are one of the more expensive ones BUT you do get what you pay for... instant authorizations on things (last year my doctor needed an emergency CT scan of my whole body and MRI of my head and it was authorized instantly with now questions. I do like them but only really keep them now because I get a deal through work for almost nothing for it so worth having if ever i need something that I would have to wait for on the SS!

Regarding pre-existing conditions, all will ask you a health questionnaire when you sign up. From this they will decide if they will give you full cover or restrict some things (pre existing conditions and possible other problems with them) or if they will simply impose a waiting time where they dont cover that condition.

I find in Spain though they seem pretty far. It depends what the condition is of course, i mean if you had cancer or something they would not cover you but I have a heart condition (nothing too serious but a complication of many years of high blood pressure and bad treatment plans). When I joined Sanitas I declared this and they accepted me with no exclusions and no waiting periods (for the blood pressure too). I called to check and they said that the conditions are not life threatening or too severe and as long as I keep them in control I will be fine so they covered me. They even pay for my yearly cardiologist and electro and echo tests.

So, avoid the cheap ones, companies like ASSSA, Sanitas and also Adeslas are your best options IMHO.


----------



## Tamarindo (Feb 14, 2016)

xicoalc said:


> Regarding pre-existing conditions, all will ask you a health questionnaire when you sign up. From this they will decide if they will give you full cover or restrict some things (pre existing conditions and possible other problems with them) or if they will simply impose a waiting time where they dont cover that condition.
> 
> I find in Spain though they seem pretty far. It depends what the condition is of course, i mean if you had cancer or something they would not cover you but I have a heart condition (nothing too serious but a complication of many years of high blood pressure and bad treatment plans). When I joined Sanitas I declared this and they accepted me with no exclusions and no waiting periods (for the blood pressure too). I called to check and they said that the conditions are not life threatening or too severe and as long as I keep them in control I will be fine so they covered me. They even pay for my yearly cardiologist and electro and echo tests.
> 
> So, avoid the cheap ones, companies like ASSSA, Sanitas and also Adeslas are your best options IMHO.


Thank you for the info about your experience of your health and your insurers. I have worried about this, but have never been declined travel insurance, even to North America, although I have several conditions. Maybe insurers in recent years have woken up to the fact there are a lot of people out there who are past their first flush of youth but still like to get around.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Tamarindo said:


> Thank you for the info about your experience of your health and your insurers. I have worried about this, but have never been declined travel insurance, even to North America, although I have several conditions. Maybe insurers in recent years have woken up to the fact there are a lot of people out there who are past their first flush of youth but still like to get around.


Basically I think they just weigh things up. If you are going to pay 500-1000 euros a year and are likely to need nothing you will get full cover. If you are likely to need a few extra consults but not much else then you should be ok too but obviously if you are going to cost them 5000 a year and only pay in 500 then like all insurance the risk is not in their favor so they either won't take you or they will exclude some things.

In the UK private health is considered more of a luxury and even if you have it then it tends to be for major things if your GP things you need referring. In Spain however its very common and I am guessing that a high % of the population have it, not just the wealthy. The private and public systems are both very good and compliment each other very well.


----------

